# Finished trunks



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Looking to get some ideas for covering my batteries and panels in my trunk. Post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## aguacatio (Jan 2, 2009)

someone post up pics i need ideas too lol


----------



## aguacatio (Jan 2, 2009)

ill start lol i want something si,ilar on my 64 .... im talking bout the battery cover thing


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

anymore?


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 6 2009, 12:05 PM~12926130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thhats tite homie


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 10 2009, 05:42 PM~12964024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 6 2009, 12:05 PM~12926130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 6 2009, 03:05 PM~12926130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That shit looks clean!!!!!!


----------



## MINNIEFAISES (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 6 2009, 01:05 PM~12926130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN SET-UP, BUT QUESTION, WHY IS THE TRUNK BLUE?


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 6 2009, 01:05 PM~12926130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why is the trunk blue?


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINNIEFAISES_@Mar 19 2009, 08:44 AM~13324247
> *SUPER CLEAN SET-UP, BUT QUESTION, WHY IS THE TRUNK BLUE?
> *


 :uh:


----------

